# Setting up a business in Mexico



## argylep (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking to set up a business in Mexico. I believe S.R.L(US equivalent of LLC) would be suitable for my needs. It would be totally online so there will be no mexican employees or office.

Is there any CPA or any one have any ideas for me?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My best advice is that you locate an attorney with the credentials and experience in business formation sufficient to help. Given the consequences if you do something wrong, I think it's best not to take well-meaning but anonymous advice. If this were a question I had I would find a good Notario Publico in the city where I was living or going to relocate. Or, I'd visit one in Mexico City, Guadalajara or Monterrey. Best of luck.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

The LLC equivalent in Mexico is S de RL de CV. You will need a lawyer to compose the necessary documents. After you receive your acta constitutiva, there are a few more required registrations depending on your industry.


----------

